# E-CAD ... Kennzeichnung von ...



## AndreK (27 Juni 2007)

Bei der Kennzeichnung der Betriebsmittel kann ich ja auch sehr schön: Einbauort, Anlage, Funkion und zum Schluss das Betriebsmittelkennzeichen nebst Zähler eingeben. Das ein Motor -M_ ist ist klar , aber sind die anderen Kennzeichen genormt? Oder kann ich z.b. für Einbauort ruhig z.b. LT für Leistungsschrankteil und ST für den Schrankteil der Steuerung benutzen...

Wenn es da eine Normung gibt, bitte einen kleinen Verweis darauf...

Mit dem AKZ/KKS bin ich schon gerade durch... (KOPFQUALM):sb5:
Da hätten z.b.
Unterverteiler = GA, oder Schrankstromversorgungen GW ....

Ich bedanke mich schonmal vorab


----------



## bgischel (27 Juni 2007)

AndreK schrieb:


> ...kann ich z.b. für Einbauort ruhig z.b. LT für Leistungsschrankteil und ST für den Schrankteil der Steuerung benutzen...


Je nach Kunde und belieben ist die Kennzeichnung frei...


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich mache auch schon mal gerne : 16S22.7 - heißt Schalter auf Seite 16 und geht an E22.7 der SPS ...

Eine wirkliche Normung gibt es aber nicht. Wenn du für Kunden arbeitest, dann solltest du aber auch jeden Fall (wie schon bgischel erwähnt) vorhandene Werksvorschriften beachten ...


----------



## PeterEF (28 Juni 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ..
> ich mache auch schon mal gerne : 16S22.7 - heißt Schalter auf Seite 16 und geht an E22.7 der SPS ...
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Juni 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Ich will doch wissen, wozu der Schalter gedacht und nicht welche SPS-Hardware damit verknüpft ist, das geht schließlich auch aus der Zielbezeichnung der Verdrahtung hervor...


 
Wozu ist den der Schalter 11S17 gedacht ?
Nennst du deine Schalter S-Steuerspannung_Ein ? Wenn ja, wie sieht das denn im Schaltplan aus ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Juni 2007)

In unseren Anlagen wird nach Positionsnummer bezeichnet.

Das sieht dann zB so aus : P260-B1

Dann musst du im Schaltplan dir die Position raussuchen und dann das entsprechende Bauteil.

Die Bezeichungsmethode von Larry find ich im Grunde auch nicht schlecht. Vor allem weiß man beim E/A-Check gleich welcher Eingang kommen muss und falls nicht auf welcher Planseite man suchen muss. Dumm ist nur wenn während der IB Schaltplanseiten dazukommen. Dann geht es los mit Seite 64a usw......


----------



## PeterEF (1 Juli 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Nennst du deine Schalter S-Steuerspannung_Ein ? Wenn ja, wie sieht das denn im Schaltplan aus ?


 
Wenn ich darf, wie ich will nenn ich meinen Schalter z.B. 
=S+EIN-S11, die Angabe einer absoluten Schaltplanseite bringt spätestens nach dem ersten Umbau einige Probleme beim Abgleich der Kennzeichnungen zwischen Gerät und Schaltplan.

Diese Bezeichner taugen aber (aus Sicht des Programmierers) meiner Meinung nach nicht als Symbolik fürs SPS-Programm, da hätt ich dann gern sowas wie E123.4_BT1_StSpEin (lang) oder E_BT1_StSpEin (kurz, z.B. Bedientafel 1, Steuerspannung Ein).

Eine alle zufriedenstellende Lösung scheints aber wohl nicht zu geben...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Juli 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> =S+EIN-S11,
> Diese Bezeichner taugen aber (aus Sicht des Programmierers) meiner Meinung nach nicht als Symbolik fürs SPS-Programm, da hätt ich dann gern sowas wie E123.4_BT1_StSpEin (lang) oder E_BT1_StSpEin (kurz, z.B. Bedientafel 1, Steuerspannung Ein).
> 
> Eine alle zufriedenstellende Lösung scheints aber wohl nicht zu geben...


 
Das Problem an den Bezeichungen ist, das eigentlichnur eingeweihte mit den Kurzformeln was anfangen können. Und wie erklärst Du das System einem Betriebselektriker im Ausland ? Der kann dann mit den Bezeichnungen aber auch rein gar nix mehr anfangen und muss sich im Plan auf die Suche machen.

Aber wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast....... eine zufriedenstellende Lösung für alle wird es nicht geben........


----------



## AndreK (1 Juli 2007)

*Oh doch !*

Mit dem AKZ und KKS gibt es das ja schon für den Kraftwerksbereich. Da bin ich ja schon so langsam dahintergstiegen, nachdem ich mir eine Excel Tabelle mit der kompletten Aufschlüsselung angelegt haben.
Aber es bezieht sich immer auf Kraftwerke ... andere Anlagen sind halt anders aufgebaut. Dort ist der Betreiber in der Pflich dir die Vorgaben zu machen. Ansonsten machst du einfach was  Und der Kunde muß damit leben... so mache ich es gerade !

Beispiel (nicht KKS oder AKZ)
Stufe 1. Anlage ist bei mir frei, könnte aber sein: AA
Stufe 2. Einbauorte.............................: LT (Schaltschrank, Leistung)
            oder.....................................: ST (Schaltschr. Steuerteil)
            oder                                     : GR (Gebläseraum)
Stufe 3. Baugruppe ............................: AK Förderung
Stufe 4. Funktion ...............................: DS (Dosierschnecke)

So wäre im Plan schon im Blatt die Stufe 1. vermerkt (AA), Stufe 2 steht als Zusatz am jeweiligen Bauteil und die Kennzeichnung wäre für das Bauteil z.b. +AK-DS.Q1.
Wenn jedem diese Vorgaben vorliegt kann er sehen das z.B. AA für was weiß ich steht, LT unter Betriebsmitel das in der Anlage im Leistungsschaltschrank ist, das es zur AK Förderung gehört und es eine Dosierschenecke ist. Über Q1 brauchen wir ncht reden, ist ja genormt.

Wild wird das wenn du ein TP170 hast und der Kunde die Bezeichnungen an jedem Ventil will  Und wenn das nach demm KKS ist, wonach wir meist arbeiten, wird das noch viel länger ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Juli 2007)

*Kks*

Hallo AndreK,

du hast das :sb5: KKS dechiffriert? Könntest du darüber noch etwas aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern? Ich würde dir stundenlang zuhören  . Im Netz findet man darüber leider kaum Informationen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## knabi (2 Juli 2007)

@Onkel: Ich setze mich mit dazu, das würde mich auch brennend interessieren  ....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## AndreK (2 Juli 2007)

*Also, ich habe...*

Die ganze Geschichte aus einem etwas älteren Buch zum AKZ herausgetipp, da ich öfter unterwegs mit und Fließbilder nebst E-Cad und SPS bearbeite...
Das ganze habe ich hier als Excel Tabelle...
Wenn es jemand haben will, dann benötige ich eine Mail, oder kann man das hier im Forum in einer Art Zwischenpuffer ablegen?
Ah, ich sehe gerade das ZIP als Dateianhang erlaubt ist , dann mache ich das mal.

Ich wäre im übrigen über eine Rückmeldung sehr erbaut, vieleicht hat ja schon jemand neuere bzw. erweiterte Daten  ...

Dateinanhang: Vorschaubild auf einen Teil der Excel Tabelle, und als ZIP die Excel Tabelle.


----------

